# Sizing a Pole Light Base



## 5.4Lariat (May 31, 2012)

I have some existing 24' steel poles with a 9" bolt circle, customer has sent me some specs on 30' aluminum poles with a 9" bolt circle, is there a formula to determine the base size, while taking into consideration wind load and height? Bases are same bolt circle but with the taller pole I want to make sure my bases are sufficent.

Or if there is no formula can someone reccomend an Engineer in the DFW area that deals in this sort of calcs.

Tristan


----------

